# iphone AAE sidecar file?



## PhilBurton (Nov 16, 2015)

My wife's iPhone has started to add AAE sidecar files to its JPG images.  From web searches I've learned that iPhone software may use this file in the same way that PC (and Mac?) apps use an XMP sidecar file to record editing changes.

So, is it important that I be able to import these files into LR?  

This is my first post in this forum.  If this post belongs in a different forum, please tell me.

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

The sidecar files are the non destructive adjustments made to the original image in the iPhone Photos app. I expect they can be read and interpreted using the OS X Photos app, but LR and other Adobe products will ignore the contents of the AAE sidecar files.

If you are on a Mac they might be useful, however they are not important to LR.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 17, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> The sidecar files are the non destructive adjustments made to the original image in the iPhone Photos app. I expect they can be read and interpreted using the OS X Photos app, but LR and other Adobe products will ignore the contents of the AAE sidecar files.
> 
> If you are on a Mac they might be useful, however they are not important to LR.



Cletus,

Thanks for the clarification.  My family uses only Windows machines, although my wife and I have two iPhones and two iPads between us.  And Lightroom is my photo app of choice.  Never use the Photos app on any iDevice.  So I'll ignore the AAEs.


----------

